# job offer



## IrishJourneyman (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi All

I got a job offer in Alberta as a plumber for $35 is this the norm? with no perks i pay and sort out my own visas i pay for my own flights. and was not guaranteed more than a 40 hour week.

I was also informed that when i go on a TWP I'm tied into that company until i get a permanent visa.

Does anyone know of companies offering allot better than this ?

I am hoping to get over on a immigrant nominee program.

I have not accepted the job offer yet as i felt as if they held all the cards.Its to far to go for uncertainties.

After all i would like to bring my family out there too. So everything has to be right.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

1) it appears to be a good wage to me. A 40 hour week is probably mandated by law with any excess being overtime,
2) if you wish to change employer while on a TWP you need to find another employer holding an open LMO. 
3) deciding not to go to Canada is your prerogative. There are many more who do desire to park themselves here. Emigration is a risky business, but many do it very successfully.


----------



## IrishJourneyman (Jun 16, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> 1) it appears to be a good wage to me. A 40 hour week is probably mandated by law with any excess being overtime,
> 2) if you wish to change employer while on a TWP you need to find another employer holding an open LMO.
> 3) deciding not to go to Canada is your prerogative. There are many more who do desire to park themselves here. Emigration is a risky business, but many do it very successfully.


Thanks for the reply I am waying up all my options before i make any decision.


----------



## thingzone (May 23, 2012)

thats a big bucks


----------



## IrishJourneyman (Jun 16, 2012)

thingzone said:


> thats a big bucks


It probably for you but not for me. I'm on that here.

$35 = €27 an hour and taxed on that.

Do you still think that's good?

Are you a tradesman?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you are living in Canada, stop doing your numbers in Euro's, as you have to pay taxes in Canada and are living according to the cost of living in Canada. Nu use of converting it into euro's, yen, roepies or whatever currency as you have to pay your food and rent in dollars.


----------



## IrishJourneyman (Jun 16, 2012)

EVHB said:


> If you are living in Canada, stop doing your numbers in Euro's, as you have to pay taxes in Canada and are living according to the cost of living in Canada. Nu use of converting it into euro's, yen, roepies or whatever currency as you have to pay your food and rent in dollars.


Im not in Canada yet. And ill make what ever conversions I want in what ever currency I want!!!!!

I pay my taxes in Ireland.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

IrishJourneyman said:


> Im not in Canada yet. And ill make what ever conversions I want in what ever currency I want!!!!!
> 
> I pay my taxes in Ireland.


If you're doing so well in Ireland why are you looking to move? Canada is not necessarily better for many people. It's just different.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

IrishJourneyman said:


> Im not in Canada yet. And ill make what ever conversions I want in what ever currency I want!!!!!
> 
> I pay my taxes in Ireland.


==>


IrishJourneyman said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got a job offer in Alberta as a plumber for $35 is this the norm?


I think Ireland is a very nice place for you to stay.


----------



## IrishJourneyman (Jun 16, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> If you're doing so well in Ireland why are you looking to move? Canada is not necessarily better for many people. It's just different.


if I wanted your advice Auld Yin I would have asked.

You don't know my circumstances. I am looking to emigrate because of the lack of work.What im trying to do is secure a better future for myself and my family.
I will make sure that i seure the best paying job i can get.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

EVHB said:


> ==>
> 
> I think Ireland is a very nice place for you to stay.


+ 1


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

IrishJourneyman said:


> if I wanted your advice Auld Yin I would have asked.
> 
> You don't know my circumstances. I am looking to emigrate because of the lack of work.What im trying to do is secure a better future for myself and my family.
> I will make sure that i seure the best paying job i can get.


If you don't want advice then why are you posting on here? You've been advised that what you've been offered is a good wage in Canada. $35/hour/40 hour week is $73,000 p/a. Most Canadians would be delighted to make this amount.
Nobody is denying you the right to do the best for your family but you don't need to be quite so snippy.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What an attitude, IrishJourneyman:boxing:

Maybe you can first research this forum a little bit better, and than make a list of people who get your permission to react, and others that are not allowed to react on your questions/statements. :whip:



IrishJourneyman said:


> I will make sure that i seure the best paying job i can get.


 By converting dollars into your local currency?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What an attitude, IrishJourneyman:boxing:

Maybe you can first research this forum a little bit better, and than make a list of people who get your permission to react, and others that are not allowed to react on your questions/statements. :whip:



IrishJourneyman said:


> I will make sure that i seure the best paying job i can get.


 By converting dollars into your local currency?


----------



## IrishJourneyman (Jun 16, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> If you don't want advice then why are you posting on here? You've been advised that what you've been offered is a good wage in Canada. $35/hour/40 hour week is $73,000 p/a. Most Canadians would be delighted to make this amount.
> Nobody is denying you the right to do the best for your family but you don't need to be quite so snippy.


Guys i am not going to spend my time arguing with both of you. We have all been quite snippy So now it STOPS!!!!!

Lets all get back to the topic i originally posted. I know guys that are there and were offered 4 flights back home a year they had allot more perks.

Again all I'm doing is trying to secure the best employment deal I can get.


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

IrishJourneyman said:


> Guys i am not going to spend my time arguing with both of you. We have all been quite snippy So now it STOPS!!!!!
> 
> Lets all get back to the topic i originally posted. I know guys that are there and were offered 4 flights back home a year they had allot more perks.
> 
> Again all I'm doing is trying to secure the best employment deal I can get.



Why not apply to these awesome jobs that these guys you know have gotten. I have been breaking my balls looking at jobs out there and have never seen one offer that much. Why would they when there is thousands of people looking for work. 

And 35 per hour is excellent money. And unless you are in the mines in the dead of winter you may not get more than that. 
And as for perks, companies pay medical, 401k, maybe relocation money, and training. 

I understand you are trying to get the best you can, but get there, and if you find you dont have enough, it will be easier to find a better job when you are out there.


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

Another thing I would say is that if you are on 27 euro per hour with not enough work here, but you are getting a guaranteed 40hours over there, you will end up with more money.

As for thinking in euro if you will be dealing in dollars, I would agree with the others. When you are living in canada you will pay everything in dollars. Your tax is alot better in canada, you dont pay for health care. And you will have more bang for your buck than you do in ireland. 

You are like myself, pay for your own visa and flights. But if you dont like it, keep looking. MAybe alberta isnt the place to go. HAve a look at saskatoon, or BC. 
check out saskjobs.ca


----------



## IrishJourneyman (Jun 16, 2012)

Maca_eire said:


> Why not apply to these awesome jobs that these guys you know have gotten. I have been breaking my balls looking at jobs out there and have never seen one offer that much. Why would they when there is thousands of people looking for work.
> 
> And 35 per hour is excellent money. And unless you are in the mines in the dead of winter you may not get more than that.
> And as for perks, companies pay medical, 401k, maybe relocation money, and training.
> ...


I was just putting it out there to see what other guys were on and there experience there.
And i reckon your right id probably want to be there. i was hoping to get out on a ainp visa


----------



## IrishJourneyman (Jun 16, 2012)

Maca_eire said:


> Another thing I would say is that if you are on 27 euro per hour with not enough work here, but you are getting a guaranteed 40hours over there, you will end up with more money.
> 
> As for thinking in euro if you will be dealing in dollars, I would agree with the others. When you are living in canada you will pay everything in dollars. Your tax is alot better in canada, you dont pay for health care. And you will have more bang for your buck than you do in ireland.
> 
> ...


Thanks i will look in BC and Sasktoon


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

IrishJourneyman said:


> Thanks i will look in BC and Sasktoon



Huge amount of work in sask. thats where im off to. Im a welder. 
Once you are there you can meet companies and get work much better.

Just have the job to get there

SINP are so easy to deal with and really nice. And it only takes about 5 weeks to get your nomination.

But the perks can be nice and canadian companies are very family orientated from what i have seen.

check Construction Companies in Edmonton, Alberta | PCL


----------



## Alba_86 (Jun 23, 2012)

HI, I am in Australia at the moment and originally from Scotland. Can I ask how you came across the job offer?? I am looking for the same sort of thing as me and my hubby want to move to Canada from OZ. I don't know where to start! Was it just a job site in Ireland you saw it? Good Luck with it all and by the way I've lived in Oz for 4 years and still convert everything back to pounds haha, can't help it!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Alba_86 said:


> HI, I am in Australia at the moment and originally from Scotland. Can I ask how you came across the job offer?? I am looking for the same sort of thing as me and my hubby want to move to Canada from OZ. I don't know where to start! Was it just a job site in Ireland you saw it? Good Luck with it all and by the way I've lived in Oz for 4 years and still convert everything back to pounds haha, can't help it!


/

What occupations do you and your husband have?


----------



## Alba_86 (Jun 23, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> /
> 
> What occupations do you and your husband have?


I work in the child Care industry and have for the last 9 and a half years. My husband works in retail/sales but also has a construction background, cabinet making in particular. He also has a certificate 3 in I.T and I have my qualifications from Scotland.


----------



## IrishJourneyman (Jun 16, 2012)

Alba_86 said:


> HI, I am in Australia at the moment and originally from Scotland. Can I ask how you came across the job offer?? I am looking for the same sort of thing as me and my hubby want to move to Canada from OZ. I don't know where to start! Was it just a job site in Ireland you saw it? Good Luck with it all and by the way I've lived in Oz for 4 years and still convert everything back to pounds haha, can't help it!


 Advertised jobs on Canadian websites mostly. I have noticed on this forum people leaving links for companies employing people. Have you had enough of the sun?


----------



## Alba_86 (Jun 23, 2012)

IrishJourneyman said:


> Advertised jobs on Canadian websites mostly. I have noticed on this forum people leaving links for companies employing people. Have you had enough of the sun?


Ok ta, I will have a look. Well my hubby is an Aussie/British citizen. Born in Oz with a Scottish family. I was so excited to come over here but its like anywhere really and not that much better than home than you would think. Its probably the people mostly. I live in the tropics, met a few Irish and British folk and that's who you make friends with, its harder with the Aussies. We have always wanted to go to Canada. Ill keep an eye out for these jobs. I am hoping I will win the lottery haha!!! How will you find a house etc if you take that job offer?


----------



## IrishJourneyman (Jun 16, 2012)

Alba_86 said:


> Ok ta, I will have a look. Well my hubby is an Aussie/British citizen. Born in Oz with a Scottish family. I was so excited to come over here but its like anywhere really and not that much better than home than you would think. Its probably the people mostly. I live in the tropics, met a few Irish and British folk and that's who you make friends with, its harder with the Aussies. We have always wanted to go to Canada. Ill keep an eye out for these jobs. I am hoping I will win the lottery haha!!! How will you find a house etc if you take that job offer?


I would probably go there for a couple of months myself and when i'm there i would be able to check out a place for all of us when i'm there.


----------

